# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Thom Yorke's hair 🎶

## Bran

What happened between this (1997)  :

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IBH97ma9YiI 

And this (2016) :

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TTAU7lLDZYU

Any ideas ?

----------


## hardick

Easy Radohead went on the decline. Though Kid A and Amnesiac were good albums. Actually I would say the decline started around Hail to the thief which should of been kept at 12 or so songs! Probably more like after the year 2000!

----------


## woodnor

This is something I had noticed before too.

In the Karma Police video you can see he doesn't have a lot of density, as if he was a diffuse thinner. And if you watch other videos from the 90s you can see that too. 

But I actually think that's how his hair is, he just doesn't have a lot of hair. I think that maybe he started diffuse thinning very young and stopped early. In recent years he wears his hair long and I think the longer hair makes the front of his scalp look less thin.

----------

